# worldmark credit anniversary question



## djp (Nov 5, 2006)

Under contract for 10000 credits with a july anniversary date. So can I make a reservation for july using those credits without borrowng, or do I have to wait until july and they are actually in my account in order to make a reservation?


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 5, 2006)

*It all depends*

You will have 10K in July, if none have been borrowed & used by the prior owner.  If there are some points banked, they are available to use immediately & you can borrow from 'next years' (July) OR if no points are banked you can borrow from the points you would recieve in July.

Also to consider, you recieve a free housekeeping each year which is applied to your first stay.  So, if you are planning two trips one w/ a larger unit & one with a smaller, book the larger unit first so you pay the smaller housekeeping fee. (Housekeeping fees only carry over one year & they will only use the current years housekeeping first.)


----------



## djp (Nov 5, 2006)

they havent borrowed any, and there are some banked which I plan to use for ii exchanges. In regards to the july anniversary, can I make a res. for july before before the credits are in my account in anticipation of theem being there when i actually use thee reservation, or do i have to wait until the credits are in the account to make the  reservation without borowing?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2006)

DJP said:
			
		

> (I'm buying Worldmark credits) ... with a july anniversary date. So can I make a reservation for july using those credits without borrowng ...



YES, Point based TS, almost always, let you use your July 2007 points to make a July 2007 (or later) reservation without any additional steps on your part. If on the other hand, you wanted a June reservation, you'd have to borrow the 2007 points.


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 6, 2006)

Worldmark will allow you to have up to two years worth of points "banked" which is available for use.  You are also able to 'borrow' next years points.  That would give a fully-loaded account 30K points to use.  You can use these points to bank anything up to 13 months out.  So when you go to the WM site the points available to use will actually be shown in the first row & your points available to borrow will show up in the next row.

Worldmark is very easy to use---don't get anxious.  You click on the reservation calendar & pick the day you want to go, how many nights, the system tells you how many points & if you want it---click book it.  Or you can call in & talk to a VC.


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 6, 2006)

Also, if you book something in WM & want to cancel because you want to use the credits somewhere else---no fee you can go online & do that too.


----------

